# How to build your own viv



## BallPythonUK (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi All,

has anyone got any plans or anything that would show how to build your own viv? or know any links to any website that would help out?

Cheers

Alan


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

there is somewhere on here .. but people use book cases and things liek that to build vivs as the structure is all ready there just need add runners glass doors vents and seal it


----------



## BallPythonUK (Sep 21, 2008)

lil05 said:


> there is somewhere on here .. but people use book cases and things liek that to build vivs as the structure is all ready there just need add runners glass doors vents and seal it


 
Cheers Lil05! : victory:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Best I can do is try and describe it for you.

You will want to go to B&Q, they do sheets of wood in 8x4 sheets, which is perfect for building a 4x2x2.

you will need is get the wood cut in half.

get the two halfs cut in half again.

then cot one of those 4 pieces in half again.

at this point you will have 3 4x2 pieces and 2 2x2 pieces.

your 2x2 pieces are your sides

and 2 of the 4x2 pieces are top and bottom.

then your third 4x2 piece you will want it cutting long ways about 4inches in, this will leave you with 2 pieces which are your front and back.

you will then need to mesure the width of the wood, double it and have it cut off the end of the 2 pieces you have just cut.

you then start putting it together, start with the bottom, attach the two sides on to the bottom piece, then attach your front and back, then finally add the top piece, at this point you will have the basic viv shell, you will then need to get some mesh to cover the gap at the back, then mesure the gap at the front and you will have the mesurements that you need to give to your glazier to get the glass doors cut.

There is more detail, but this gives you your basic instructions for building a viv.


Read it a few times, you will understand it eventually


----------



## BallPythonUK (Sep 21, 2008)

cheers retri!! :notworthy:


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

retri said:


> Best I can do is try and describe it for you.
> 
> You will want to go to B&Q, they do sheets of wood in 8x4 sheets, which is perfect for building a 4x2x2.
> 
> ...


you make it sound so easy lol


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's a pretty good step by step guide with pics

Crossfire Enclosure | Nice Bearded Dragon Enclosure


----------

